# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  "Toán logic" rất hay!!!!!

## Xitrum76

Câu 1: Trên đảo thần tiên, có một loài thỏ đặc biệt sau:
* Không bao giờ chết 
* Hai tháng sau khi ra đời, mỗi cặp thỏ sẽ sinh một cặp thỏ con (một đực, một cái)
* Khi đã sinh con rồi, mỗi tháng tiếp theo chúng sẽ sinh được một cặp con mới
Giả sử đầu tháng 1 có một cặp mới ra đời thì đến giữa tháng thứ n=10 sẽ có bao nhiêu cặp.
Câu 2: 7+3=?

----------


## kidmonter

tiếc cái ko mang máy tính ở đây P lên là ra câu 1
câu 2 mẹo à chứ bình thường thì là 10

----------


## hoabaybay

Có ai biết hok giải đi.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tienril

*tính rồi không biết đúng không*

BÀI 1 286 CẶP ĐÚNG Không BÁC
BÀI 2 MẸO KHÔNG BIẾT:wacko:

----------


## YoeFlash

Bài 1...
FIBONACCI ^^, đúng không cậu

----------


## huongnguyen123

không đúng rồi, chủ topic sao ko post đáp án mà chạy rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## bigsale001

*Tuy ham chơi nhưng lúc có bài toán khó là đâm đầu vào ngay ^^
Đây là cách mình giải ra = phân cột. Ai hiểu thì hiểu nhé mình giải thích thì càng khó hiểu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

*1
2

2


3
2

4
2

5
4

6
6

7
10

8
16

9
26

10
42

Tổng
110



*
Ngoài ra mình search trên mạng thì bài này 1 thày tên là Vinh post, tiếc là thày hơi chủ quan nên đáp án có phần sai =.=
**





 Gửi bởi Thầy Vinh

giữa tháng thứ 1: 1 cặp
giữa tháng thứ 2: 1 cặp (cặp ban đầu vẫn chưa sinh)
giữa tháng thứ 3: 2 cặp (cặp ban đầu và cặp mới sinh)
giữa tháng thứ 4: 3 cặp (cặp ban đầu và 2 cặp con)
giữa tháng thứ 5: 5 cặp (cặp ban đầu, 3 cặp con,1 cặp cháu)
tạo thành 1 dãy số: 1 1 2 3 5
Quy luật: số sau bằng tổng 2 số trước.
Dãy số là 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 45.
Vậy n = 10 ta được 45 cặp.
Dãy trên gọi là dãy Fibonacci nhé!.


Đáp án của thày sai ở phần này:





			
				Dãy số là 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 45.
			
		


Số 45 ở trên phải là 55, nên đáp án là 55 cặp => 110 con thỏ!*

----------

